# Jump to current time in Record By Time or Channel



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Under old TiVo software, when one went to the Record by Time or Channel screen (shortcut 5), the time displayed on the right defaulted to the current time.

Newer versions always place you back at 12:00 am, forcing you to page down repeatedly to get to a primetime spot. The line of code already exists to correct this oversight. Get a programmer to cut and past the old line back in....and save thousands of sore thumbs.

In the old software, the long pause between keying in a number and it's appearance was not there. Perhaps that code could be picked up as well.

However, the biggie is getting the current time to appear.

Barbeedoll


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

As I'm setting up the new season, I am renewing the fervor with which I would like to suggest readding this feature. If I go in at 3:00pm in the afternoon (through shortcut 5 to the record by time and channel feature), I should be able to go to the right side and see programs starting at 3:00pm and on. 

My fingers are cramping with the listings going back to 12:00am in the middle of the night each time I change the channel.

You already have the lines of code -- reuse them please, please, please.

Barbeedoll


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

There are much easier ways to set up recording than using the Record by Time or Channel setup you seem to be so enamored with.

You can search by name if you know the names of the shows you are looking for which is faster than the search you are using. Putting in a couple of letters will usually bring you close to the name of the show you are looking for. You can schedule the recording, clear the letters you've typed and search for your next show. You can also use the Live TV guide and punch in the channel number, arrow right, and scroll down to the appropriate time/show and schedule the recording from there. This option is really only useable for shows airing in the next couple of days.


----------

